# Fatal stabbing in St George, Bristol.



## Sunspots (Sep 12, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/bristol/8252026.stm



Just 'round the corner from me.  The road's been sealed off overnight. I've never been in there, but only a week or two ago somebody was recommending it as a decent local pub...


----------



## Geri (Sep 12, 2009)

I heard about the road closure on radio 5 - they just said it was due to a police incident.

Could extreme poverty in East Bristol be a factor?


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 12, 2009)

Geri said:


> Could extreme poverty in East Bristol be a factor?



The poverty is apparently _'overwhelming'_...


----------



## big eejit (Sep 12, 2009)

Not as big a factor as extreme stupidity and being extremely pissed if you ask me.


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 12, 2009)

Edit: decided to PM instead.


----------



## Geri (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm sorry Becca, it was a joke!


----------



## johnnyn1973 (Sep 12, 2009)

A side of the story that i've heard this evening is that the murdered chap had been subject to some problems recently and was carrying a knife as protection.  The knife was drawn in defence but taken and used to stab him?

If this is the case then this is a very tragic end for such a young life.  I live within 200 yards of where this murder took place.  Life appears to be easy come easy go within the new generation of teenagers today.  I'm only in my 30's and I came from a time when I quick dust up sorted things out.  I cannot believe that it is so easy for this kind of tragic incident to have taken place.  What is it that's happened to make killing someone such a thoughtless act??

I have 2 children of my own and it makes me feel mortified as to what is waiting for them in the future.  There is nothing on this earth that can justify what happened in the early hours of the 12th September 2009.  

Damn......we live in a cold world!


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 13, 2009)

Geri said:


> I'm sorry Becca, it was a joke!



Who is Becca?


----------



## Geri (Sep 14, 2009)

kalidarkone said:


> Who is Becca?



Someone called Becca on the Evening Post website was grunling that someone "elsewhere" had blamed "extreme poverty" for the stabbing.

Sunspots edited his post so mine didn't make sense


----------



## Geri (Sep 14, 2009)

Well, it seems like the stabbing is unconnected to the pub, as it had closed at 11 and the gang were hanging around outside, having been refused entry earlier. 

So it might be safe to go in after all!


----------



## Sunspots (Sep 14, 2009)

I went to the newsagents about an hour ago, and there still seemed to be a weird atmosphere 'round there.  

A police van was parked up outside the pub, next to the pile of floral tributes, with a big 'RIP'-style graff tag on the wall next to it.  A few teenagers standing around by the flowers.

Directly opposite the pub, about fifteen teenagers, mostly lads.  Some standing, some sitting on top of a high wall.  No-one seemed to be saying anything.  Maybe just my imagination, but it all felt rather (-unsurprisingly) moody.


----------



## Geri (Sep 15, 2009)

It felt a bit like that around here when Nadine Hillier was murdered. I think people just feel very sombre that something like that can happen in their area.


----------

